# Swamp Rod!!



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This one is going to Lance Dupre at Swampland Tackle. He wanted something with some muscle for pulling redfish out of the swamp! It's a Phenix X-12 blank with Fuji titanium micros, all 3.5, all on top. It has a Castaway fully exposed reel seat, and a purple acrylic resin/Texas aggarita wood butt cap. Lance wanted a purple/lime green theme to match the Swampland colors, so I went with Metallic lime green and purple for the tiger wrap, and purple and neon green for the guide wraps. This has been a long time coming, so I hope it's worth the wait!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice job....looks great


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

OOOH WEEEE! Dat cajun gonna like dat dere rod!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Man, that's a killer look'n rod! Got Swampland all over it w/ the colors. That finish looks like perfection, especially the close up of the butt piece!! I'm really hoping Lance has some decent water to fish in for dem big bad reds. Awesome, Kyle!


----------



## mbparker (Apr 26, 2010)

Where did you get the neon green and purple thread from? im liking the color scheme.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cool rod..


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job Kyle. That Algarita root on the butt is a perfect color. Purple and lime green has been the colors in my logo from the beginning. I can't wait to get the rod in my hands. Jerry I may have to take that rod up north to Texas or something and try to crank me up some basses on account of you can walk on water around here with all that oil on the surface. The oil slick is just now hitting my coastline now and starting to seep in to the inland marshes. It doesn't look good for our fishing for a long time to come. The Wildlife and Fisheries Dept. closed down several popular areas to boating and fishing.


----------



## KUBALA KUSTOM (Oct 17, 2007)

*Nice*

can never go wrong with that color combination....I really like the neon green thread in the guide wraps. Can you tell us what thread was used for those?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is an AWESOME build Kyle...really classy clean. However long Lance had to wait, will be worth it to him for what he is getting. Great build Kyle and congrats Lance!


----------



## Snaggle Tooth Bass (Dec 17, 2009)

*That's perfect for you Lance-gorgeous!!*



Lance Dupre said:


> Great job Kyle. That Algarita root on the butt is a perfect color. Purple and lime green has been the colors in my logo from the beginning. I can't wait to get the rod in my hands. Jerry I may have to take that rod up north to Texas or something and try to crank me up some basses on account of you can walk on water around here with all that oil on the surface. The oil slick is just now hitting my coastline now and starting to seep in to the inland marshes. It doesn't look good for our fishing for a long time to come. The Wildlife and Fisheries Dept. closed down several popular areas to boating and fishing.


Lance, Man that's gorgeous. I am so sad about what is happening to the coastline. You have an open invitation to come here anytime--you know that!

Fantastic job Kyle.

Silvia


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work Kyle! That butt cap is awesome & the tiger really roars.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks ya'll! The tiger is Gudebrod metallic lime and black nylon on bottom with Gudebrod purple nylon on top. The guides are purple nylon with Robison-Anton Super-Bright Polyester Neon Green trim. All size A... Lance, the central TX bass like crankbaits too!! You have an open invitation if you're ever near Austin!


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet look rod Kyle. Like the green trim in the guide wraps cant be easy on a micro.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

What a fantastic job!
Love that butt.
Reminds me of one of those poison dart frogs


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Kyle, What did you use for a finish on the agarita? It looks flawless! Great job and glad the agarita turned out so nice!


----------

